# Rothschild Investment Trust (RCP.L)



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This holding company/fund trades in London (in GBP), is managed by one of the Rothschilds, and has been around for a long time. I think it's a somewhat similar concept to Berkshire Hathaway, though it's more of a "fund" that contains securities rather than direct ownership of businesses/insurance. Berkshire runs some larger businesses (notably Geico & other insurance) so it's more of a group of companies.

RCP has a mix of stock investments, hedge funds, private equity, credit, and precious metals. You'd get significant exposure to private equity through this.

http://www.ritcap.com
http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=RCP.L&p=D&st=2003-01-01&en=today&id=p22051673225

Since August 1999, the annualized total return converted into USD is

S&P 500 ... 4.7% 
BRK.B ... 8.0%
*RCP.L ... 8.4%*

And that interests me. BRK.B is already my core long-term holding, and I'm wondering if RCP is another one to consider. It has done remarkably better than the London stock market itself. Does anyone invest in this? I wouldn't buy it now, at such a high point.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I never heard of it before, but is there an ADR? If not, it's not very straightforward to buy it.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't think there's an ADR. I think two avenues to buy this would be through Interactive Brokers, or through TD's Global Trading
http://www.canadiancapitalist.com/td-waterhouse-introduces-global-trading/


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I checked with them, and learned that TD Direct Investing has discontinued Global Trading.


----------

